# Where am I going wrong?



## joltuk (Oct 27, 2016)

Last year I retired my home espresso setup for a filter machine setup. I liked having an espresso machine but was late for work more often than I'd like to admit because I had to redial in my grinder that morning to get a decent shot. I'm currently using a moccamaster with a sage smart grinder pro. My partner and I both drink black coffee and are reasonably happy with the coffee we get from it. We tend to favour light/medium roast beans normally from places like hasbean.

There's a place near my work where I've started to grab some of their batch brew on the way in and the stuff they do is nuts. It's fruity to the point where when it smells like they've poured blackcurrant cordial in it. I really love it and I've been trying to reproduce the taste at home. I've grabbed a kilo of the beans they use but the stuff I'm making at home tastes in no way similar. It's nice coffee: clear, not bitter and with good flavour, but it's nowhere near as sweet or fruity.

These are the beans they're using and the same ones I've got: https://leavetheherdbehind.com/products/love-berries?variant=27892833845312

I'm using 60g/litre with mineral water and a rinsed paper filter. The grinder is set to coarse filter, which is about two stops from the most coarse setting.

Do you guys have an suggestions about things I could try?


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Aha a yirgachefe. What's your brew method?

First thing I'd point people to is the brewed coffee compass...

https://baristahustle.com/blog/the-coffee-compass/


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Grind finer.

Which mineral water do you use?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Ask your cafe what brew ratio they're using. You can try upping the ratio to 65g/L to see if that helps? Are you making a full batch i.e. 1L water? You can try giving it a gentle stir in the beginning (say after 30 sec), which should up the extraction a little bit.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

For filter I have my Sage Smart Grinder set to between 42 and 48 depending on the bean, so play around with finer settings and see what happens.


----------

